# Milo Had His Hip Surgery Today



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Milo had his surgery today to remove the ball of this hip. The ortho surgeon just called me and told me that he is very pleased with the results. We pick him up tomorrow at 8:30 a.m. I'm preparing myself for a tough weekend, but I'm so glad it's over. Thanks for all your support. I'll let you know how it's going.

Joyce


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Joyce
I'm so glad everything went well. I will say a little prayer for Milo's quick recovery. You might be surprised at his ability to bounce back. Dogs are really good about that! Hang in there - I know sometimes it's harder on Mommy than it is on baby!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Get well soon Milo!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Joyce, I'm so glad the surgery is over. Yes, you'll have some rough days, but it sounds like it all went great. Get well soon Milo!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

So sorry Milo had to have that done. Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Joyce, I'm so glad to hear that all went well with Milo's surgery. 
Sending lots and lots of Get Well wishes his way.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so happy Milo came thru his surgery ok.
I know the next few weeks are going to be tough ones. Hang in there! (I know easier said than done!)


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad to hear that his surgery went OK. I pray he has a speedy recovery. Puppies are wired for that 'never give up attitude', so I bet he will be fine. This weekend will be tough, but I bet soon you will have a hard time slowing him down!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joyce,

I am so glad that Milo's surgery went well. Good luck with his recovery and please keep us posted.


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet Milo will be up and about in no time. I'm sure you will be glad to have him back tomorrow morning!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear Milo is out of surgery and the vet is pleased with how well it went. I know you'll be happier once he is back in your arms.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Get well soon Milo!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I am overwhelmed with your kindness (the tears are flowing)! Thanks so much for your support!

Joyce


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am glad to hear how well the surgeon thought it went. Poor little guy and poor you keeping a puppy from doing much over the next few weeks. Does he just have to rest or do any physical therapy?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hugs to you and belly rubs for Milo!
Carole


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad the surgery went well. MacGyver had surgery on his leg, and I think he actually enjoyed all the extra tlc. I'm sure Milo will recover quickly.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear that the surgery went well. Wishing Milo a very speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joyce, it's so nice to hear that Milo's doing o.k. and out of surgery! I'm sorry it was needed and I can't remember the details, but at least that part is done. It will definitely be challenging keeping him still for the next long while, but you can come on here and vent any time you like. ((hugs)) 

We'll all be rooting for little Milo to get better very soon!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear the surgery went well. Good luck with the recovery. I'll be thinking about you over the weekend.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

So happy to hear it's done and went well! Hugs for Milo and you!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Tummy rubs and ear lickies from Me and Lilly.*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad it's over and the vet felt it went well. Hugs to you and belly rubs for Milo!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Milo recovers quickly!

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joyce, Please give Milo a kiss from us all!! Poor baby!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Joyce, glad to hear the surgery went well. I know the next week will be hard for both you and Milo having been through the same surgery with my Coton, Trixie. Just give him lots of love and I'm hoping for a very speedy recovery for him! Jocelyn


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad everything went well with Milo's surgery. I'm sure it will be a tough few days, but dogs are smart. They know when they need to take it easy. Lots of hugs and belly rubs to Milo.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Joyce, I am glad to hear that the surgery went well. I look forward to hearing about his homecoming. We are thinking of you both.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

*He's Home*

We picked up Milo today. I can't speak highly enough of his ortho doctor in West Hartford, CT He came in this morning to meet with us, reviewed all his X-rays andcare guidelines, and demonstrated the physical therapy that we need to do. Believe it or not, Milo had an epidural! He cried and whined all the way home, but he's doing OK so far here. With LCP surgery, it's important to begin walking right away. Between the cone and the pain, he's pretty wobbly, but he's getting around slowly. He goes back in ten days to have his stitches removed. Then they want to start him on physical therapy; it's a brand new center, and they have an underwater treadmill they want him to use. I'm sending a few pre and post surgery pictures of Milo. Keep us in your thoughts, I'm sure the next few days will be tough.

Joyce


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo's pictures - here they are - I hope!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It must feel so much better to have him home and know the surgery part is over! I know how hard it is to keep these little fuzzballs quiet for a good recovery. The next few weeks will be difficult, but just take it a day at a time. Before you know it, it will be a thing of the past and he will be running and playing as if nothing was ever wrong.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Milo is adorable and even the lion cut doesn't take away from his good looks. Good luck with the recovery. We are sending puppy licks and healing vibes your way.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh sweet Milo! Good luck with therapy, sounds like you have an amazing doctor and facility!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG! Milo is a beautiful boy. What a little trooper. It sounds like you excellent care at your disposal. What a blessing!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that Milo's surgery went well. He sure is a handsome guy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

A speedy and comfortable recovery. Please spoil Milo for me!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, look at that sweet little baby boy! Can he walk? Please give him kisses for me!
Carole


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Get well soon, Milo.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie and Chelsie send get-well-quick lickies to dear Milo!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

What a cutie! How is he doing?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. He is a sweetie. How is he today?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my heart just breaks seeing those pictures!! What a sweet pup!!! I hope he is able to recover without too much pain!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure hope the recovery is going well.....Milo is such a sweeetheart!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh sweet Milo! I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Bless his heart. I'm glad it's over and pray the recovery will go great. I bet he will do much better when he can get rid of the cone. Give him some belly rubs from Cicero!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Just wanted to throw Bogart's, Brando's, and my best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just catching up with this thread, we are wishing Milo a very speedy recovery and you peace from all the worry.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Just thought I'd give everyone an update. Thanks for all the good wishes. Milo is doing very well; he's hobbling along and eating well. We need to do physical therapy with him three times a day. It takes about 30 minutes each time, and he hates the exercises. I know it hurts him, but we need to get him to start using that leg again. Right now it looks liked a shaved appendage glued to his side. I know things will get a little better everyday. I wish you all a great week!
Joyce


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

So glad to hear that Milo made it through the surgery with no complications! I know with all the TLC that he will get from his loving mommie that his recovery will be complete!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Joyce I am just catching up on this now, sending lots of love and healing vibes to sweet Milo.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> Just thought I'd give everyone an update. Thanks for all the good wishes. Milo is doing very well; he's hobbling along and eating well. We need to do physical therapy with him three times a day. It takes about 30 minutes each time, and he hates the exercises. I know it hurts him, but we need to get him to start using that leg again. Right now it looks liked a shaved appendage glued to his side. I know things will get a little better everyday. I wish you all a great week!
> Joyce


I'm glad to hear Milo is doing well. Sometimes I think the dogs handle it better than we do! Big hugs to both of you!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear Milo's doing ok. MacGyver also hated the PT we had to do -- I sympathize with you and Milo.


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

I know what you mean about PT - my bichon that I had before I got Noa had a slipped disc in her spine, and became paralyzed in her entire back end. After having surgery to fix it, she needed multiple daily PT sessions, but because we were dedicated about it she was able to fully recover and not only walk, but run and even jump (a little bit) again! The PT may not really be that fun for your furbaby, but it's definitely worth it! Wishing Milo a speedy recovery and hoping he gets used to the exercises soon!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Get well soon, sweet Milo!!
:hug: for you and your wonderful mom!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank goodness Milo is home doing as well as he can. I'll bet it was hard not having him with you. We miss our guys sooooo much, even when it's for a short time. Please give him some behind-the-ear scratches from me, 'k?  

Those last two pics of cute Milo look like he's wearing my grandmother's short mink coat! ound: Ah, it'll all grow back and he'll finally be able to get that cone off and move about a bit more easily. I'm sure the PT is tough on you and on Milo. Good luck and vent here anytime should you feel the need. ((hugs))


----------

